# همسة حب



## kajo (22 يوليو 2007)

باذنك يارب المجد

الهى ومخلصــــى وحبيبـــــى يســوع المسيـــح 

أشكـــرك ياحبيــبى على كــل هذا الحــب الذى يحتوينى كل يوم من عمـــرى ...
أشكــرك لانى لاأعـــرف الحــب ســوى منك 
يــاربى انت تحتمــل ضعفـــاتى ..
تحتمل قبحـــى ...
تحتمل تعــذيبى لقلـــــــــبك بخطــــــــاياى ...
ورغم كل هذا تحبنــــــــــــــــــــــى
ربـــى ...
فى وســط هذا العالـــم الخالـــى من أى صــــلاح ...
فى وســـط جفافـــه وخلــــوه من أى حـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب
فى وســط عـــدم تقديــر أقـــرب الأصدقـــاء لمشاعـــرى ...
فى وسط نظرتهم لهذه المشاعر أنها تفاهـــــات ليس لها وقت فى عالمنـــا
أراك تحـــب وتقــدر وتقــدس فــىّ هذه المشــــــــــــــــــــــــاعر
يـــــاله الحــب والرحمــه والحنـــان ... 
لن أجــد كل هذا الاحتـــواء فى قلــب ســــواك 
فأرجـــــــــــوك ياأبـــى ..
أن تجعلنــــــى دائمــا" تحــت قدمـيـــــــك ..
تشبعنــى بحبــك ..
تحتوينـــى بقلبـــــك تضمـــد جروحى بحنــــانك العجيــب..
وأن تقـــدس ر وحـــى ومشاعـــرى فيك 
فراحتـــــى هى حينمــا أتكلم معــك ..
فى كل وحــده أشعر بهـا .. 
حينما أشعــر بجفاف من حولــى بقساوة الأصدقــاء
حينمـــا أجرى لأحتمــى بك ..
أجدك تفتــــــــح ذراعيك لتضمنـــــى وتحتضنـــى بعيدا" عن قســــوة الحيــــــــــــــاه

لاتتـــركنى يــاأبــــى مهما كانت شقاوتـــى ومهما كانت قســــوه قلبــــى لك

لان حبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــك هو مصــــــدر حيـــــاتى​


----------



## sparrow (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

صلاة جميله
شكرا ليك


----------



## ميرنا (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

صلاة جميلة اوى ربنا يباركك​


----------



## kajo (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

شكرا سبارو  على كره انا قعدت فتره على ما عرفت اقرا اسمك


ههههههههههههههه



شكرا  ميرنا على مرورك​


----------



## sparrow (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

ههههههههههههه
معلش تعبتك معايا


----------



## kajo (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

ولا يهمك سبارو وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## +++حنين+++ (26 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

*امين
استجب يارب لهذه الصلاه
صلاه جميله جداا
+++ حنين +++​*


----------



## عبد الرب (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

بجد الصلاة جميلة جدا ربنا يعوضك تقبل مرورى اخوك عبد الرب بيبو


----------



## kajo (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

اهلا بيك عبد الرب وشكرا لمرورك و شكرا حنين لمرورك


----------



## Tabitha (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

*لان حبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــك هو مصــــــدر حيـــــاتى​*
صلاه جميلة جداااا

شكرا كاجو


----------



## kajo (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

شكرا اناستاسيا على مرورك


----------



## crazy_girl (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

بجد حلوة اوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## انا للرب (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

صلات جد جميله عاشت الايادي


----------



## kajo (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*



crazy_girl قال:


> بجد حلوة اوى ربنا يباركك





شكرا يا كريزى على مرورك


----------



## marlen (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

هى صلاة جميلة فعلا واتمنى ان تصلى من اجلى


----------



## veansea (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

شكرا يا كاجو على 
الكلام الجميل ده


----------



## kajo (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

شكرا مارلين 

على مرورك


----------



## kajo (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

شكرا فينو على مرورك


----------



## the servant (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

سلام ونعمة كاجووو,,,

بجد صلاة رائعة اكيد مناجات الرب يسوع بتبث السلام والهدوء في الانسان
خصوصا لو حس الانسان بحلاوة الوقت اللي بيقضية مع يسوع اكنة قاعد 
مع رفيق غربتة او اعز صاحب لية.ربنا يباركك وبجد كلام رائع


----------



## kajo (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

شكرا فراى على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله دى


----------



## *malk (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*

*بجد يا كاجو حلوة اوى الصلاة*
*ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## kajo (29 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: همسة حب*



keky قال:


> *بجد يا كاجو حلوة اوى الصلاة*
> *ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*



شكرا يا قمره على مرورك

وازكرينى فى صلاتك


----------

